# 36 Liters .Low tech



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

here is a new tank ,i'll use it for shrimp breeding but i just couldn't help doing a bit of a hardscape .
as its purpose is for shrimp breeding a stable ph is needed so no co2 ,also no fertilisation as the shrimps tend not to like it ,as a consequence i couldn't use too much light too ,without co2 and fertilisation it would have turn to an algae party .in complement to that i had to use a special soil that lowers ph but that is quite poor not to harm the shrimps.all of that did that my choice of plants was quite limited ,then i did a minimalist plantation .

tank:30*30*40 ,36 Liters
filter:eheim ecco 2232
light:13W
co2:no
fertilisation:no
soil:red bee sand 
extra:montmorillonite

plants:
- X-mass moss
- microsorum 
-bolbitis heudelotii

thats it

here is the tank




























it's a very minimalist plantation but this time the shrimps go first,have to wait a bit more for the moss to get thicker ,but i think it could look nice.what do u think?


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

It's sure off to a great start, I like it alot and love the fact that it's low tech and all you have to do is watch it and enjoy it...... It's going to look great when the moss grows in a bit more.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you LindaC ,i will surely enjoy not to be stressed with this one .i'll have to take a good care of the shrimps though ...but its much more easy than heavilly planted tanks with heavy logistic ...


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I really like this, it looks very magical with the tall, twisting wood and the strong angular rocks. The angles made by the rocks are superb too. Super job and low tech too! 

It'll be great for you watching your shrimp climb about over all that structure.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

It'll be more attractive if you let some of bolbitis's leaves out of that dark corner.
BTW,nice nano tank.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the rugged look of the scape, the shape of wood is a nice touch.


----------



## gnob (Feb 8, 2007)

nice tank you got ther the in between space between looks awesome.. nice work..

whats that red thing on the bottom left of the tank?


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Beautiful! It ll be awesome when it grows out. I love low tech tanks


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

That is cool. The look of the rock and the valley it all blend so well.

Very nice.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

some news from the tank ,i added a few more plants ,growing slowly



















the same shot with different focus ,i tend to prefer the first one


















well that's it ,i think it is better now with a few more plants ,still have to wait for the moss to get thicker and the Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides to fill in the space in the back-right corner.
what do you think?


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides need more lighting than others, you can add some mini-cryps in the foreground, they are low tech too....


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

That is just a lovely tank. Very well done.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice Low-tech!


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you for your comments .
Blue Dolphinvn ,there is already some crytocoryne parva mainly in the right side of the foreground , the Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides is a quite demanding plant ,it is just under the lights ,it seems ok untill now but it grows very slowly...hope it will do it ,i really like that plant ...thank you for the advice .


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice tank! The rocks and driftwood are very dramatic and the plants are filling in beautifully. I like the weathered look to the rocks, it looks like they've been there forever.


----------



## fuzzyletters (Jan 20, 2007)

someone let me know if i'm completely off the mark, but this seems like it deserves some originality points... i like it


----------



## gnob (Feb 8, 2007)

Whoa!!

now thats something..
Nice tank utoshiii..

like this shot 









Thumbs up sir


----------

